# How fast do Convict fry grow????



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was given 7-8 convict fry. They are about 1\4" right now. How fast will they grow?? What should I be feeding them. I finely crushed some omega one cichlid flakes but they are so small and hidden I cant really tell if they are eating it.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

NLS sells a great fry food...and as far as how fast theyll grow depends on water temp...water changes...how much theyre eating...and even down to each individual fish


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a batch that was free swimming three months ago. A handful are an inch and a half. Some are only an inch. They get fed twice a day only... They started on BBS and are now on an NLS equivalent....


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> I've got a batch that was free swimming three months ago. A handful are an inch and a half. Some are only an inch. They get fed twice a day only... They started on BBS and are now on an NLS equivalent....


They are eating crushed omega one cichlid flakes in the morning and hikari vitamin encapsulated frozen brine shrimp in the evening. they all seem to have good appetites and the pl8co cleans up the scraps. Seems to be a nicely balanced arrangement.


----------

